# Slicker vs. Pin Brush



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

poodlesplease said:


> Totally Novice question y'all:
> 
> When do you use a slicker vs. a pin brush? I have just been using a pin brush and comb on my toy all these years, but have seen others reference using a slicker brush for drying and never using a slicker brush on a show coat. Just wanted some clarification and suggestions about when to use the slicker and when to use the pin brush. Thanks!


 A pin brush is (according to my understanding, which is limited.  ) used on a show coat, especially the neck/topknot hair, although I believe that a slicker is still used on the bracelets, rosettes, and tail. A slicker is for your average pet poodle that doesn't need miles of hair.  I use a soft slicker on all parts of my poodle and other poodles I groom. The main reason show people don't use a slicker is because it causes hair breakage, especially on hair that is really long. HTH!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love my CC slicker brushes. A good quality slicker makes a load of differance to brushing the coat. I only use slicker brushes on all my dogs. I have not found a Pin brush to be at all usefull. Then again I only do grooming competitions & have no problem growing coat BUT not a "show" coat.


----------

